# NFS - "no host name given" in /etc/exports

## mattsavigear

I have a /etc/exports file which looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> /an/exported/dir   x.y.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,root_squash,sync)
> 
> /another/exported/dir   x.y.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,root_squash,sync)

 

When I launch NFS, or use "exportfs -a" I get a message:

 *Quote:*   

> No hostname given with /an/exported/dir(loads,of,default,options), suggest *(loads,of,default,options) to avoid warning.
> 
> No hostname given with /another/exported/dir(loads,of,default,options), suggest *(loads,of,default,options) to avoid warning.

 

Now, I have tried masses of variations in the host field, from a straight * to explicit host names to *.my.domain and so on, but I always get the same warning message. It works fine on my old RedHat box, and also seems to be OK on an identical (installed with a few days, same hardware barring a couple of extra NICs, same make.conf, same kernel) gentoo box sat on top of the one giving me trouble. 

Anyone got any clues?

----------

## Chris W

Check for blanks between the network address and the opening parenthesis - not acceptable.

```
/a/path  x.y.0.0/16(options)
```

 is good while 

```
/a/path  x.y.0.0/16  (options)
```

 is not.

----------

## mattsavigear

No inappropriate gaps there - I accidentally had them in earlier and got different warnings, so I've fixed that.   :Confused: 

----------

## mattsavigear

Hmph, a reboot has made the problem go away. I have no idea what caused it...

----------

